# diablo blanco x tangerine tornado/sunglow?



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

just wondering what the outcome would be as i started thinking about what would happen if i bred them? :blush:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> just wondering what the outcome would be as i started thinking about what would happen if i bred them? :blush:


=============================================
Diablo blanco x Tangerine tornado will give
Normals het eclipse, T_albino and blizzard. 
All offspring will have varying amounts of tangerine and reduced spotting.

I'm not sure whether the TTs carry the hypo gene or not.

=============================================
Diablo blanco x Sunglow (Assuming T_albino and heterozygous hypo) will give:
50% T_albino Hypo het eclipse and blizzard.
50% T_albino Hypo het eclipse and blizzard.
All offspring will show varying amounts of tangerine and reduced spotting.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

thats just boring!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

amyloveys said:


> just wondering what the outcome would be as i started thinking about what would happen if i bred them? :blush:


Diablo blanco-aka-Talbino eclipse blizzard.
Tangerine tornado-aka-Super hypo tangerine carrottail baldy.
Sunglow-aka-Albino super hypo-being(Talbino or Balbino or Ralbino). 

Talbino eclipse blizzard X (1C)Super hypo tangerine = .

50%Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.
50%(1C)Hypo of type HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.
----
Talbino eclipse blizzard X (2C)Super hypo tangerine = .

100%(1C)Hypo of type HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Talbino eclipse blizzard X (1C)Talbino super hypo tangerine = .

50%Talbino Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.
50%(1C)Talbino hypo of type HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.
----
Talbino eclipse blizzard X (2C)Talbino super hypo tangerine = .

100%(1C)Talbino hypo of type HET Talbino,Blizzard,Eclipse/Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped,Tangerine.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> I'm not sure whether the TTs carry the hypo gene or not.


 Tangerine tornado are top grade Super hypo tangerine carrottail baldy.
The Urban Gecko


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> thats just boring!


haha, probably not the best pairings


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Tangerine tornado are top grade Super hypo tangerine carrottail baldy.
> The Urban Gecko


What I was thinking was, have they been selectively bred to such an extent hypo isn't even needed anymore?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

what would recommend going with my last group i need to make up my mind for? Ruby eyed sunglows or tangerine tornados, what would be better to work with i mean? I think the re sunglows to be honest!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> What I was thinking was, have they been selectively bred to such an extent hypo isn't even needed anymore?


Well hypo is dominant so there's no getting away from that.In that sence you only need one.You could breed them out a couple time but it will result in diluting on part of the super,carrottail,baldy,tangerine.so at some point you always have to go back.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree with mike i think they have such strong genes now that the linebred reduced spotting and tangerine would be enough without the hypo.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> what would recommend going with my last group i need to make up my mind for? Ruby eyed sunglows or tangerine tornados, what would be better to work with i mean? I think the re sunglows to be honest!


Either one would be nice. If you get any TTs then only put them together, or maybe with some blood hypos. You would just "dilute" the colour otherwise I think.



gazz said:


> Well hypo is dominant so there's no getting away from that.In that sence you only need one.You could breed them out a couple time but it will result in diluting on part of the super,carrottail,baldy,tangerine.so at some point you always have to go back.





sam12345 said:


> I agree with mike i think they have such strong genes now that the linebred reduced spotting and tangerine would be enough without the hypo.


Thats what I mean, if you have 2 het hypo TTs, chances are you will get some non hypo offsprng, but the selective bred reduced spotting would "hide" it no?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

amyloveys said:


> what would recommend going with my last group i need to make up my mind for? Ruby eyed sunglows or tangerine tornados, what would be better to work with i mean? I think the re sunglows to be honest!


Ruby eyed sunglow-aka-Talbino eclipse super hypo.
Tangerine tornado-aka-Super hypo tangerine carrottail baldy.
Sunglow-aka-Talbino super hypo.

Thay are pretty much all the same morph give or take a few traits.
What i would do is make the male a Ruby eyed sunglow.Then the girls mix of TT's & Sunglow's.

(1C)Talbino eclipse super hypo X (1C)Talbino super hypo = .

25%Talbino normal HET Eclipse.
50%(1C)Talbino hypo of type HET Eclipse.
25%(2C)Talbino hypo of type HET Eclipse. 
----
(1C)Talbino eclipse super hypo X (2C)Talbino super hypo = .

50%(1C)Talbino hypo of type HET Eclipse.
50%(2C)Talbino hypo of type HET Eclipse. 
----
(2C)Talbino eclipse super hypo X (2C)Talbino super hypo = .

100%(2C)Talbino hypo of type HET Eclipse. 
----
----
(1C)Talbino eclipse super hypo X (1C)Super hypo = .

25%Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse.
50%(1C)Hypo of type HET Talbino,Eclipse.
25%(2C)Hypo of type HET Talbino,Eclipse. 
----
(1C)Talbino eclipse super hypo X (2C)Super hypo = .

50%(1C)Hypo of type HET Talbino,Eclipse.
50%(2C)Hypo of type HET Talbino,Eclipse. 
----
(2C)Talbino eclipse super hypo X (2C)Super hypo = .

100%(2C)Hypo of type HET Talbino,Eclipse.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Thats what I mean, if you have 2 het hypo TTs, chances are you will get some non hypo offsprng, but the selective bred reduced spotting would "hide" it no?


If you got normal IMO thay'd more likly be very pretty reduced spotted normal tangerines yes: victory:.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> If you got normal IMO thay'd more likly be very pretty reduced spotted normal tangerines yes: victory:.


Cool, thats what I thought. So... saying that, a TT doesn't have to be hypo, same as Sunglows, only Superhypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Cool, thats what I thought. So... saying that, a TT doesn't have to be hypo, same as Sunglows, only Superhypo.


That's not what i mean TT's are SHTCTB's IMO i think they hit a the nail on the head and there breeders are (2 COPY) so they get no normals.A normal from this type of breeding i think ypu'll be able to ID from the SHTCTB's no matter how tangerine it is.


----------

